# 24hr



## Ian H (23 Jul 2017)

Mersey Roads. Torrential rain at times, nearly half the field packed.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jul 2017)

How is Steve getting on?


----------



## Milkfloat (23 Jul 2017)

A lot of very stubborn people.


----------



## Ian H (23 Jul 2017)

It's a wonderful event, with a great, almost family, atmosphere. But I'm glad I wasn't there this time. I supported someone last year (very successfully), and have ridden it a few times.

The star this year has to be George Berwick, who completed his 58th 24.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Jul 2017)

Results. Mind boggling.
https://www.velouk.net/2017/07/24/top-10-ctt-24-hour-championship/


----------

